# Power Point 2 Folien nebeneinander



## rzk (15. August 2005)

Hallo Leute habe folgenes Anliegen:

Musste eine Präsentation erstellen haben ich auch gemacht. Möchte jetzt eine Gliederung in die Präsentation einbauen. Hat Power Point die möglichkeit eine zweite kleine Folie neben der Großen anzuzeigen wo dann die Gliederung anmiert angezeigt wird.

Danke


----------

